# puppy stakes



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was a gunner for the last time GRCA held it in 2013 in Texas. JohnG on this forum was one of the judges.

It was very fun! I used a starter pistol and threw ducks or bumpers, whichever the owner wanted. Anney ran Bally I remember. I think there were just 2 series, but my memory is fading.

Distances weren't super far. It was basically singles with 2 gunners. We were in white with no blinds, standard field trial set up.

I thought it was fun and I'd do it again. Some of the puppies got help if they needed it. It was all about getting the puppies out and retrieving.

You will see a lot of future top dogs run the puppy stakes. 

The premium for 2013 puppy stakes is still on entry express if you want to take a look. It was it's own premium, not in with the WC or field trials.

I can't remember if they allowed same day sign up. Ask Leslie Albin on GRCA Field Education over on Facebook. I think she's the trial secretary and can probably fill you in on any questions.

Bring Proof, I'm sure he'll have a great time!


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you have a link for the past one? I tried looking, I'm not that reat at entry express (yet).


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Stacey so it was serious but fun? That is great to me I just got this crazy vision of puppies running amuck. I've never been to anything designated for puppies in any venue so I don't know what to expect. I'm putting out feelers for possible events to put him in if I'm able to go


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh and I too would appreciate the link I can't find it either


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Just in case my link doesn't work. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewevent.aspx?eid=6159

Go to www.entryexpress.com
On the home page is a link: Adv. Search
Click on that link 
Under organization pick Specialty,
Under event type pick Specialty,
Under date range pick 1/1/2013 to 12/31/2013 since it was sometime in 2013
Hit enter,
Puppy stakes is the 3rd event listed
Hope that helps.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Thanks Stacey so it was serious but fun?


Yes!

And I seem to recall that for the 2015 Specialty Puppy Stake there's a fairly well qualified judge who will be holding the book for the puppy stake (hint: she was the breeder of the only Golden to be a 2015 NARC Finalist).

So MoP, will you be double-staking Proof ... Puppy and Derby?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Let's see Proof out there!

FT do you have a golden to run in puppy stakes again this time?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It is organized but fun. Anything goes as far as what the puppy retrieves (bird vs. bumper) and the level of training was all over the map. Some puppies had never seen this "formal" of a setup, others already had their Junior titles. Bally wasn't force fetched yet. He got "reserve JAM"


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Let's see Proof out there!
> 
> FT do you have a golden to run in puppy stakes again this time?


Nope, no puppy for me. I have my hands full with the older ones ... a puppy right now would definitely put me over the top!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

okay Anney that is exactly the information I wanted, organized is great even if the puppies don't know what they are doing I can't stand disorganization. I think that is the word that I was looking for.
I saw who the judge was!!! I would like to run under her just for the hell of running under her!!

Yes, actually I was thinking JH, WC Derby and puppy stakes...that is if if we can get up there. My husband might not be around (he is military, remember) but if he is I might get up there!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

great Stacey, thanks!! The link worked!


----------

